# Netzwerkkabel verlegen

## bernd

Hallo!!

Ich will 3 PC´s miteinander vernetzen, die alle in verschiedenen Räumen stehen. Ich möchte gerne Netzwerkkabel (nicht die vorbereiteten mit RJ45-Stecker) verlegen und diese sollen in jedem Raum in einer Überputzdose enden. Somit kann sich jeder sehr einfach mit einem normalen Lan-Kabel ins Netzwerk "einstöpseln". 

Nur wie muss ich die einzelnen Andern des Kabels an die Überputzdose anschließen. Welche Ader an welchen Pol?? 

Die Überputzdosen bieten meistens zwei Anschlüsse. Muss ich, um beide Anschlüsse zu nutzen zwei Kabel verlegen??

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen??

Achja, unten im Keller steht dann ein Switch an dem alle Kabel ankommen. 

Vielen Dank!!

Gruß,

Bernd

----------

## Qubax

ich hab kabel genommen und einfach die "köpfe" abgezwickt, und dann den stecker mit dem anschluss auf der buchse verglichen und gleiches mit gleichem verbunden (in einfachen worten - so etwas wie ein verlängerungskabel, weil eben gleiches mit gleichem) - dann kann man einfach an der buchse einstöpseln

nein, du brauchst nicht beide anschlüsse der buchse verkabeln (ich hab es jedenfalls nicht getan und es geht - wäre ansonsten auch etwas unsinnig)

falls dir irgendein elektriker etwas sagt von "achtung mit der zugkraft - nicht zu fest ziehen damit du keine litzen kaputt machst" und irgendetwas von max 10 kilo redet --> vergiß es

wir haben bei uns im schlauch bereits 2 kabel drin gehabt und ich mußte mich mit den füssen gegen die wnad stemmen um das kabel durchzuziehen

sehr hilfreich ist so etwas wie ein "einziehkabel" - ich hab mir beim elektriker so etwas wie ein "seil" aus recht hartem gummi geholt. da sind vorn und hinten ösen angebracht, wo du das andere kabel befestigen kannst - kann einem viele nerven sparen, da man denn harten gummi sehr gut durch den schlauch schieben kann (auch wenn es einmal eng wird, da er nicht knickt)

wie du im keller tust weis ich nicht, da ja die buchsen meist nur 2 anschlüssse haben, dort aber 3 kabel zusammenlaufen - im zweifelsfall in eine bdeckkappe ein ausreichend grosses loch schneiden und dort herausführen - auserdem ist ein keller ein keller

----------

## dpi209

Die Anschlussbelegung für Ethernet-Kabel mit RJ-45-Stecker findest du eigentlich überall im Netz, zum Belspiel im ELKO

Du _MUSST_ nicht zwangsweise 2 Kabel ziehen, wenn du bei 100Base-TX bleibst. Du brauchst bis da ja auch nur 2 Adernpaare. 

Ratsam wäre es in meinen Augen trotzdem, den Stecker komplett zu belegen - irgendwann willst du auf 1000Base-TX umsteigen und ärgerst dich weil du gespart hast (siehe Jahr-2000-Problem).

----------

## JensZ

Soweit ich das weiß gillt das für 10Base-TX für 100Base-TX muß alles

verbunden werden, außerdem würd ich geschirmtes Kabel nehmen

(Cat 5) für 1000Base-TX brauchst du Cat 6 oder besser.

Wichtig ist außerdem das du gute Dosen hohlst, und darauf auchtest

das die kabel bis zum Ende gut verdrillt sind.

----------

## bernd

erst einmal danke für die Antworten!! 

Bin bei meiner Suche im Netz auf diesen Link gestoßen. 

Werde es wohl so machen wie dort beschrieben. Will ja auch nur ein 100 Base T (100 Mbit) Netz aufbauen. Sollte für meine Zwecke erstmal ausreichen. So brauche ich auch nur ein Kabel verlegen und kann mit den 8 Adern beide Anschlußmöglichkeiten der Dose belegen.

Aber vielleicht hat ja noch der ein oder andere einen Tip welche Aufputzdose ich verwenden soll. Eine zum anschrauben der Aderpaare oder LSA. Habe allerdings noch nie so ein LSA-Werkzeug benutzt.

Vielen Dank!!

Gruß,

Bernd

----------

## niki

Hi

Ich ich würde dir Reichle Dosen/Module empfehlen (www.rdm.ch). Wir haben die ganze Verkabelung(ca. 250 PC's) mit reichle Dosen gemacht. Man kann sie ohne Spezialwerkzeuge und recht einfach anschliessen. Zu denn Modulen nimmst du dann die passenden auf/unter-Putz Dosen.

Modul: http://www.rdm.ch/cmStreamDown/21861/type.pdf

Dosen: http://www.rdm.ch/cmStreamDown/215/type.pdf

Ich würde nur im Notfall mit einem Kabel arbeiten. Es funktioniert zwar du wirst aber dann vileicht in ein paar Jahren fluchen weill du dann auf 1000Mbit umsteigen willst und ein zweites Kabel verlegen musst.

mfg

niki

----------

## NueX

Also ich habe mir von Reichelt (www.reichelt.de) RJ45 Cat 5 Verlegekabel und Aufputzdosen geholt. Das Kabel wird mit dem LSA-Werkzeug an den Dosen befestigt. Ich hatte das auch vorher noch nie gemacht, ist aber super easy. Einfach Kabelende in die farblich martkierten Halterungen legen, einmal mit dem Werkzeug draufdrücken, dadurch wird automatisch der Kontakt zwischen Kabel und Dose hergestellt.

Viel Spass!

----------

## Fibbs

Auch wenn ich jetzt gleich geschlagen werde, ich hatte hier zu Hause auf einer Strecke von ca. 30m längere Zeit über ein stinknormales 8x2x0,6 Telefonkabel (ISTY?) 2 Ethernetports und 1 x ISDN-S0 laufen. Vorn und hinten jeweils ebenfalls stinkeinfache UAE-Aufputzdosen installiert, und hat funktioniert. 

Allerdings muss ich natürlich auch sagen, dass, seitdem ich auf ein "echtes" KAT6-Netz mit passenden Dosen und Kabeln incl. passendem Patchpanel im Serverschrank einen leicht besseren Durchsatz habe, ist aber halt ne Kostenfrage, wenn man nicht unbeding günstig an Restbestände von Netzwerkverkabelungen herankommt...

----------

